
Space Yourself (2015) - colinprince
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2015/10/space-yourself/
======
ktpsns
It's amazing how much power we -- developers, users -- have at our hand, at
least if everything runs smooth (most likely with UTF-8 and the like). Somehow
we are left in a world where I need the feel to transliterate German umlauts
(ue instead of ü, ss instead of ß) while somewhere else I happily can use all
the symbols so easily reachable on smartphone »softboards«. I guess software
support still has a way to go, such as some help from the GUI for proper
whitespace characters, especially when doing copy&pasting.

